# Vegetarian to Meat eater after the Flood



## Reformingstudent (Jun 2, 2008)

This may sound like a dumb question but I am curious to know why things changed after the flood so that man was now allowed to eat meat. Gen 9:2 And the fear of you and the dread of you shall be upon every beast of the earth, and upon every bird of the heavens; With all wherewith the ground teemeth, and all the fishes of the sea, into your hand are they delivered. 
Gen 9:3 Every moving thing that liveth shall be food for you; As the green herb have I given you all. 
Where as before man was allowed to eat only vegetation and fruit that came from the trees: Gen 1:29 And God said, Behold, I have given you every herb yielding seed, which is upon the face of all the earth, and every tree, in which is the fruit of a tree yielding seed; to you it shall be for food: 
Gen 1:30 and to every beast of the earth, and to every bird of the heavens, and to everything that creepeth upon the earth, wherein there is life, I have given every green herb for food: and it was so. 

If I understand correctly, even the animals were not meat eaters then. How long I wonder did it take for the animals to change in nature from non aggressive to becoming dangerous? Hard to believe that there was once a time on Earth when animals such as bears,lions,tigers,gators etc, were not threating to humans.


----------



## TimV (Jun 2, 2008)

Meat was allowed after the fall, not after the flood. It can be inferred from several places, including Genesis 4



> Now Abel kept flocks, and Cain worked the soil. 3 In the course of time Cain brought some of the fruits of the soil as an offering to the LORD. 4 But Abel brought fat portions from some of the firstborn of his flock. The LORD looked with favor on Abel and his offering, 5 but on Cain and his offering he did not look with favor. So Cain was very angry, and his face was downcast.



and later when Noah was instructed to bring more clean animals than unclean with him on the ark.


----------



## bookslover (Jun 4, 2008)

I always say that there should be more vegetarians - that way, there's more meat for the rest of us!


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jun 4, 2008)

bookslover said:


> I always say that there should be more vegetarians - that way, there's more meat for the rest of us!




Amen Brother!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 4, 2008)

But yes Meat after the Fall not the Flood.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jun 4, 2008)

OK, I see that now but can you tell me how did the animals change in their nature. I mean was it a gradual change or was it instant? Did Adam have a pet T-Rex before the fall?


----------



## jwithnell (Jun 4, 2008)

I've often wondered about the changes resulting from the fall because death actually plays a pretty critical role in just about all ecosystems, all the way down to the microbial level. Much of what's critical in soil comes from decayed (read dead and broken down) plant matter.


----------



## Grymir (Jun 4, 2008)

Jwithnell hit the nail on the head!! Because of the second law of thermal dynamics, the genetic information breaks down too, and enough time had passed that it became 'necessary', so to speak. That's also why the laws against insest were put down at the time of Mosses. Our gene's ability to be perfect had decayed since the fall, and still do.


----------

